# First Birthday!



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Let me start off by saying that it has been a very eventful one year with Imli. She turns one year old tomorrow (Apr 16, 2010). And although we read at least 5 books and several articles online before finalizing on a vizsla, we were very clearly just 'book smart' and under prepared for what it takes to raise a V! 

Right from the first time we saw her 'go crazy' (the classic vizsla brain twitch when they go mad and run around the house for 5-10 mins before tiring themselves out) to her first ever 'point', its been an unbelievable and tremendously fun first year together! 

As she lies by my side after her spay surgery, I can't help but smile at what awaits. And I want to make tomorrow special for her. Since we can't take her out because she's still recovering from her surgery, I'd like to make something for her at home. Does anyone know of any special dog food recipes (cake or pie or something else) that I could make for our little soldier here? All help appreciated!!  

I'll end this post with a picture of our space-age angel. Happy birthday little girl


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy birthday Imli!!!! She is absolutely precious in her "patient" garb. ;D

Maybe try this site for her birthday treat:

http://www.dog-treat-recipe-exchange.com/dog_birthday_cake_recipes.html


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

That peanut butter delight looks AWESOME!!  It looks tempting to me too! ;D Thanks for the wishes!


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

How on earth did you get her to sit still for that long????? Vinnie would be jumping around the lounge if i tried to do that!!  I haven't made it yet but we bought some homemade liver cake and he absolutely loved it!! There are recipes on the net!


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

I think the e-collar had something to do with that! For some reason, she thought she couldn't move!! So much so that she sat there frozen, refusing even to turn her head to look around. The eyes would go from left to right to up and down but never did she attempt to move a muscle! It was so funny!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

That picture is great.
Happy birthday Imli.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Shivangi,

Imli is gorgeous! So glad that you got the spay hurdle overwith, now on to more fun once she finishes healing up! We're not hunters, but when you mentioned the first point, it reminded me how many times Rosie spontaneously pointed on a walk yesterday. So fun to watch. I thought what a waste of talent that we are not using...And yesterday was a big vizsla crazy day for us too (running through the house in circles). Fun to read your recap of the year with Imli.

Sarah


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Sarah,

The first half of the surgery was surprisingly easier than the second where the sedatives have worn off, the pain has subsided and the energy has kicked back in along with a 3-inch stitched up incision which is apparently, our problem and not Imli's :
Now that its healing, she's itchy, and gets very very upset if you try and keep her from licking. She's got the collar on, which in a way, makes things worse. She tries to go for the stitches, but can't get to them, and so keeps turning around (like a dog after his tail) in an attempt to lick the wound. Last night, for instance, we had to stay up till 2 am because Imli was going around in circles, hitting the crate walls with her plastic collar, making all kinds of weird 'hit', 'scratch', 'stuck', 'pull', 'drag' noises. Every time that collar hit her crate, it made me cringe! 

Oh and just in case you were wondering, that collar has been cracked and chewed and broken this morning. Like almost everything else that a V sets her eyes on. Very determined dog, this.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, gotta admit we really did use all the pain medicine they gave us, and I think it was a lifesaver. Toward the end of the healing process, we decided to see how she'd do without it and the first day we skipped the med was the first day that she tried to go after her incision. So it may be if you give pain med, they're active and risk tearing the incision, but if you don't, they're itchy and risk tearing the incision (darned if you do....). Anyway, it will all be done with soon! They are determined, these dogs


----------

